# What would you do when there're 13 vehicles ahead of you at fast food place and you accepted the offer of $3.00, no tips trip?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

This is first weekend of 2021 new year, so I thought it's good idea to check out how DoorDash fares in the New Year weekend. Don't know how the app pick the best dasher to receive the $3.00 no tip offer?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The best drivers don't deliver for Fast Food places


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Just suck it up and do it. Next time don't take the call, have a little self respect.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Seems like they like play game. Right after that, they added a stacked order for $7.50 to make it looks better than $10 to go.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't do it?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you have to ask on this situation.... Give up now you'll never make it in this business.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*Exactly WHY would you accept that offer in the first place?

Lose money much?*



KevinJohnson said:


> The best drivers don't deliver for Fast Food places


The best drivers sit and laugh at the people who do take those orders.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> The best drivers don't deliver for Fast Food places


It's ironic how fast food places are typically the slowest places to go for deliveries, although they are not so bad during the day when you can go inside, but drive -thrus- especially late night ones- forget about it.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> *Exactly WHY would you accept that offer in the first place?
> 
> Lose money much?*
> 
> ...


Trying to save the sacred place of fast food brands in American culture.

Lose money much?
No money to lose, but dignity as an American business.

These fast food brands/franchisors should come out an equity fund to guarantee five dollars canceling fee if order is not ready for pick up in 5 minutes, regardless the length of line at ordering, payment or pick windows.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> This is first weekend of 2021 new year, so I thought it's good idea to check out how DoorDash fares in the New Year weekend. Don't know how the app pick the best dasher to receive the $3.00 no tip offer?


Take pills it's easier................


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> have a little self respect.


I'm gonna have to place you into what I like to call " The basket of deplorable's"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Judging from what I have seen at the fast food joints, I would never accept a ping at one of them. The one exception is the Icky-D's up the street from me. I do not like too much that Icky-D's sells, but, girlfriend likes several of the menu items. Every time that I go there, I see several sealed orders on the counter.. On occasion, I have seen a driver show up for an order that is not ready, but, either he is out the door just ahead of or just behind me. You must go into the lobby of this one as _it ain't got no drive-through_.

If it were an order that required drive-through pick-up, I would not do it.



wallae said:


> I'm gonna have to place you into what I like to call " The basket of deplorable's"


We, of the Washington, D.C. Boards have reserved that name for ourselves. It can not be applied to other drivers.

We can, however, after a meeting of the Board, composed of @New2This , @3.75 , @Jo3030 @HPRohit and myself, by majority vote, confer "Deplorable" status on a Worthy Applicant.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

[HEADING=2]What would you do when there're 13 vehicles ahead of you at fast food place and you accepted the offer of $3.00, no tips trip?[/HEADING]
Make a New Years resolution to stop taking an offer like that in the first place.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Pass the Kool-aid....


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

So after 4 years of delivery part time, i know delivery rates are between 1.5 - 2 per hour Best week this year was 2.33 per hour for they year it was 1.82 deliveries per hour. So say you want to make at least $14 per hour then you need to stick with at $7 + orders.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I accepted an $8 McDonald’s ping a few weeks ago. I get there and there’s about 15 cars backed up. Should have known better. As I drove around the line I saw that everyone was backed up at the order speaker and it was wide open past that.

Instead of cancelling I went for it and rolled right up to the window. The order was ready. I was looking in my rear view and everyone was still trying to place their order.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Don’t accept $3 orders. Problem solved.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> I accepted an $8 McDonald's ping a few weeks ago. I get there and there's about 15 cars backed up. Should have known better. As I drove around the line I saw that everyone was backed up at the order speaker and it was wide open past that.
> 
> Instead of cancelling I went for it and rolled right up to the window. The order was ready. I was looking in my rear view and everyone was still trying to place their order.


I've pulled that move a couple of times. It always makes me happy.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I would wait patiently for all the cars to clear out and do the delivery for $3. It's a no brainer!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Crack is Whack


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We, of the Washington, D.C. Boards have reserved that name for ourselves. It can not be applied to other drivers.
> 
> We can, however, after a meeting of the Board, composed of @New2This , @3.75 , @Jo3030 @HPRohit and myself, by majority vote, confer "Deplorable" status on a Worthy Applicant.


If you're accepting a $3 food delivery order, by definition you are not a Deplorable (the good kind).

The ONLY exception to this is if you accept the $3 order from your favorite fast-food place* with the sole intention of Shuffling dinner (cue shocked reaction from @SHalester).

Shuffling dinner would make you an honorary Deplorables.

Shuffling P.F. Chang's Ginger Chicken with Broccoli would make you a god amongst men.

*I don't eat McDonald's/Burger King etc. so I don't have a favorite. My beloved California Tortilla is as close as I get.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Mcwharthog said:


> I accepted an $8 McDonald's ping a few weeks ago. I get there and there's about 15 cars backed up. Should have known better. As I drove around the line I saw that everyone was backed up at the order speaker and it was wide open past that.
> 
> Instead of cancelling I went for it and rolled right up to the window. The order was ready. I was looking in my rear view and everyone was still trying to place their order.


Great tip. Ty.



Rockocubs said:


> So after 4 years of delivery part time, i know delivery rates are between 1.5 - 2 per hour Best week this year was 2.33 per hour for they year it was 1.82 deliveries per hour. So say you want to make at least $14 per hour then you need to stick with at $7 + orders.


$18 or better per hour is my goal. At least it's on par with Amazon Flex rate.

@Chicago-uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> *I don't eat McDonald's/Burger King etc. so I don't have a favorite. My beloved California Tortilla is as close as I get.


I avoid Icky-D's. Girlfriend likes it, but, often if I go for her, I do not get anything. There is one walking distance from my house. Some times, she wants brekkie. If that is the case, she likes the Big Breakfast, but can not eat the whole thing. I wind up with a pancake Half the sausage patty and sometimes what are alleged to be "hash browns". I have real maple syrup and whipped butter for the pancake. Other than that, I do not often get anything there.

Booger King is tolerable but only if there is nothing else.

California Tortilla, for what it is, is not really all that bad. I have seen worse.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> California Tortilla, for what it is, is not really all that bad. I have seen worse.


It's lightyears above Shitpotle at the same price point. Plus no e coli.

If I have to do one of the fast-food places I'd go Wendy's I guess.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Crack is Whack


We might still have Marvin Gaye if not for crack.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> Wendy's


........similar to Booger King: tolerable here and there if there is nothing else. The menu selections are better than most, as well. Chipotle is tolerable here and there. It is better than Icky-D's, Booger King and Kangaroo Burgers, but if there is a better choice, take it. We have only three California Tortillas in the City. Only one has any street parking nearby, that in Cleveland Park. The other two are downtown. As long as COVID-19 restrictions obtain, you can get the street parking near them, but, once the restrictions lift, it will be once more brutal.

Chipotle seems to vary by location. I avoid the one on Capitol Hill and at the New York Avenue Safeway. Those in Tenally or Georgetown are not bad. The one in Cleveland Park was not bad, but it has closed. I get Fat Pete's dry rub ribs if I am in Cleveland Park, anyhow, There is a Thai joint that girlfriend likes there, as well. It has Singha Beer on draft, the only place I know that has it on tap. Fat Pete's is not the best for ribs, but, it beats Chipotle all day every day.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Honestly, there needs to be select drivers who take those trips, that way when the higher paying fares/tips come along, those will be ready at my advance, while everyone else is running around doing $3/4/5 dollar deliveries. So I’m perfectly fine with that.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> Honestly, there needs to be select drivers who take those trips, that way when the higher paying fares/tips come along, those will be ready at my advance, while everyone else is running around doing $3/4/5 dollar deliveries. So I'm perfectly fine with that.


There are. We call them Newbs. Or Uberfools.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Crack is Whack


Crack is a muse - manna for the mind, music for the soul and magic for the body.

.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> The best drivers don't deliver for Fast Food places


Late night drive thru and fast food place... they are the worst combo you can imagine... And for just $3.00? And I see $2.00 even flat offers on UberEats all the time now in Chicago. No thanks...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mota-Driven said:


> Honestly, there needs to be select drivers who take those trips, that way when the higher paying fares/tips come along, those will be ready at my advance, while everyone else is running around doing $3/4/5 dollar deliveries.





Amos69 said:


> There are. We call them Newbs. Or Uberfools.


.............or ants. They have ants for a reason.



Young Kim said:


> Late night drive thru and fast food place... ... And for just $3.00? And I see $2.00 even flat offers on UberEats all the time now in Chicago.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I would wait patiently for all the cars to clear out and do the delivery for $3. It's a no brainer!


Hahaha!!! Absolutely perfect response!


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Two options:

Accept your $3 re-education, or, 
See 13 cars ahead of you, worry that your car might start to overheat from standing still, and cancel due to "vehicle issue"


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I cancelled Uber for life.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> The best drivers don't deliver for Fast Food places


The Best drivers DON'T ACCEPT $3 DELIVERIES

I see a few $15-$20 FF orders going to hotels. That's worth a 10 minute wait for a 6 mile drive.


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

Unassign order, make sure completion rate is still above 80, and submit. Make a future note, not to accept $3 order ever. Let the N00bs take those.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> This is first weekend of 2021 new year, so I thought it's good idea to check out how DoorDash fares in the New Year weekend. Don't know how the app pick the best dasher to receive the $3.00 no tip offer?


Lol.


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay, I'll give it a shot for the best answer -- You message the customer, who has likely been waiting forever watching drivers get assigned and unassigned, tell him the line has over a dozen cars and isn't moving so you will likely be cancelling and then the next driver will likely do the same. Your conversation with him either results in a promise of nice extra tip if you wait otherwise it prompts him to cancel the order on his end. You call Support saying it's not fair that you don't get paid when the customer cancelled since you've been there ten minutes now. You collect $4 from Support. By this time if you are not at the pick up window already, you squeeze in behind the pick up window, collect the order and give it to your hungry kids waiting at home.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Prius Mike said:


> Two options:
> 
> Accept your $3 re-education, or,
> See 13 cars ahead of you, worry that your car might start to overheat from standing still, and cancel due to "vehicle issue"


I did. I shut the engine off and start push my car inch by inch to approach the order window. Many other retail buyers seeing this, turn around and went across street for other food.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Just another reason why I don’t like pickups after 9pm, the majority of them are fast food drive thrus.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

[HEADING=2]"What would you do when there're 13 vehicles ahead of you at fast food place and you accepted the offer of $3.00, no tips trip?"[/HEADING]

Drive away....duh


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

You can tell the stimulus money hit the bank account,


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

I did one time. From then on I learned which places have drive through only and which places close their lobby at certain time.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

You are one of those dumb*** that I laugh at as I sit there watching an order pop up for $3 and to deliver it 10+ miles.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff1205 said:


> You are one of those dumb*** that I laugh at as I sit there watching an order pop up for $3 and to deliver it 10+ miles.


Ants need to make money, too. :roflmao:


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> This is first weekend of 2021 new year, so I thought it's good idea to check out how DoorDash fares in the New Year weekend. Don't know how the app pick the best dasher to receive the $3.00 no tip offer?


You should just quit doing deliveries for now, and relax with the CHEESE.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> [HEADING=2]"What would you do when there're 13 vehicles ahead of you at fast food place and you accepted the offer of $3.00, no tips trip?"[/HEADING]
> 
> Drive away....duh


Yeah, I want to teach App a lesson.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

lost me at 3 bucks...must be a ant


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Do not accept.

Who in their right mind would accept any three dollar order?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Kids in the less advantaged 'hood deserve hot meals once in a while when ants are in the charity mood. Too bad (evil) corporate culture nowadays shaped up to no good.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Kids in the less advantaged 'hood deserve hot meals once in a while when ants are in the charity mood. Too bad (evil) corporate culture nowadays shaped up to no good.


Now that you mention it, this happened to me a couple years ago when I was still doing UE.
It was the last delivery of the day and all I needed was a few bucks to round out my daily take.

I accepted a McD, and the delivery was to a not so well maintained apartment complex. It smelled, the stairs creaked, you get the picture.
I knocked, and a little latino kid about up to my waist opens the door. He appeared to be home alone. I don't know for sure. Anyway, I give him the bag, and he reaches out to hand me a crumpled $1.

I handed it back to him, along with a $5 from me. He looked at it like it was a million bucks.
I said goodnight and left.


----------

